# Komme nicht weiter Dead Space



## Bruce112 (17. Juli 2009)

*Rätsel Kapitel 3: Den Antrieb wiederherstellen / die Zentrifuge aktivieren
*In dem Raum indem die Zentrifuge aktiviert werden muss, herrscht Schwerelosigkeit, was die Sache zwar nicht einfacher, aber so überhaupt erst möglich macht. Durch eure Haftstiefel erreicht ihr nämlich per Sprung-Taste den Boden der Zentrifuge, wo ihr zunächst zwei Generator-Module per Stase herunter regelt, um sie dann jeweils per Kinese an ihren vorgegebenen Platz im Generator zu ziehen.


Ich weiß nicht wie das gehen soll ich hab doch überhaupt keine Sprung Taste 


Ich Komme garnicht runter muß ich da denn wand hochklettern  ?


----------



## Riddance (18. Juli 2009)

Warst du noch nie in der Schwerelosigkeit?? 

Das springen geht in dort so: In Zielmodus wechseln und dann auf feuern drücken. Dann springst du auf den Ort, den du anvisiert hast (solange das möglich ist)


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Juli 2009)

wie zerstöre ich den mittleren Loch 

hier im bild .

immer wenn ich da bin schmeiß der steine ich hab alles geballert aber der steht immer noch da


----------



## Riddance (22. Juli 2009)

Die Sachen die er schmeißt einfach "fangen" und dann wieder auf seine offene Stelle zurückschießen. So schadest du ihn. Munition brauchste eigentlich nur zum Tentakelabballern


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Juli 2009)

hab den spiel dursch einziges was negativ wahr das man so wenig munition hatt.

hab immer abends gezockt dunkle zimmer wahr ne Horror game


----------

